# مناقشة لماذا المساحة مهنة ما لا مهنة له ??????????????



## mostafa afify (14 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مهندس مساحة هندسة شبرا بس بصراحة اشتغلت فى اماكن كتير و مراكز تدريب كمان الاقى كل فترة واحد يجيلى يقولى عاوز اتعلم الجهاز عشان اشتغل فى المساحة فبالتالى العروض لمهنة المساحة تكون باجور غير مجزية تماما اسف بس يا ريت حد يفهمنى


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف الشديد بعض الزملاء من التخصصات الاخرى تستهين بقيمة العمل المساحى وتعتقد ان اى سخص ممكن ان يقوم بالعمل المساحى لانة من وجهة قصر نظرهم ان المساحة الا جهار بة مجموعة من المفاتيح يستطيع اى سخص ان يتواكب معها كما يتواكب مع اى حهاز بلاى استيشن فى المنزل بمجرد انة داوم يوم او اكثر مع مهندس او مساح وعجبيتة هذة اللعبة المسلية من وجهة نظرة .( خلاصة القول ان علم المساحة اليوم اصبح من العلوم التى تتطور يوما بعد يوم الاقمار الصناعية - جى بى اس - حى اى اس - حسابات الكميات -استصلاح الاراضى الصحرواية برامج رهيبة تتعلق بالمساحة الخ لذلك يتمنى اى سخص ان يتعلمها لانها بالفعل ثورة تكنولوجية بمعنى الكلمة اللة يكون فى عون المهندسين والمساحين المتخصصين من اعداء النجاح وشكرا


----------



## ibrahim1001 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بضم صوتى لصوتك


----------



## mostafa afify (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من قال رايه


----------



## mostafammy (14 سبتمبر 2011)

دا اى حد حالا يروح يتعلم ازاى يرفع وازاى يوقع على التوتال خلاص عمل نفسه مساح ويشترى جهاز وبقى كدا عنده فرقه مساحه ويروح اى شركة محتاجه فرقه مساحه بنص التمن وخصتا فى السعودية من االلى انا شايفه الشركات بتدور على الرخيص وتيجى تساله عن اى حاجه فنيه ميعرفشى


----------



## mohamed ah (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا الموضوع فى غاية الاهمىية


----------



## ma7moud wa7eed (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه مهنة المساحه مهنه مهمه جدا ودقيقه ومينفعش اى حد يشتغل فيها ولكن الموضوع دا انتشر بسبب عدم وجود نقابه للمساحه والمفروض ان المساحه اولى من كليه الزراعه عشان تبقى ف نقابه المهندسين لان كل شغلها يعتبر هندسه وبنشتغل اوتوكاد ولاند وبرامج تانيه زى هندسه بالظبط .. انا خريج اداب جغرافيا مساحه اسكندريه واتفزعت لما روحت مشروع مدينتى وشوفت اللى هناك بصراحه قمه الاهمال نتيجه الاهمال ف مهنة المساحه ودا عملى عقده بجد ربنا يسهل بقه ويعملو نقابه ويوقفو الشغل للى مش خريج مساحه عشان كل واحد يشتغل شغلو وتزيد قيمه المساحه والمساح ف الموقع لانهم بياخدو اى مرتبات مش فارقه معاهم


----------



## ashraf0999 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء شركاء مهنة المساحة ابتداء من المساحين خريجي معاهد المساحة وأخصائي المساحة من خريجي كلية الآداب شعبة المساحة وخريجي كليات الهندسة تخصص مساحة.
انا مهندس استشاري في المساحة خريج 1983 وحاصل على دراسات عليت من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1987 وعملت خبير في الأمم المتحدة 2001.
خلال وجودي الفترة السابقة في منطقة الجنوب السعودي قابلت كثير من المشاكل الفنية المتسبب فيها العمل المساحي وبعد دراسة هذه المشاكل لوضع الحلول وجدت الأسباب التالية:
1-استخدام كثير من العاملين من خارج خريجي المساحة على كافة المستويات.
2-عدم تطبيق خريجي المساحة للأصول والاشتراطات وإنما الموضوع (سلقبيض).
3-كثير من العاملين في المساحة لا يستخدمون الأجهزة المناسبة في الأعمال المطلوبة و لا يعرفون الفروق بينها(مثل استخدام الجي بي اس الملاحي في تحديد إحداثيات النقط لتوزيع الحقوق-استخدام صور الجوجل إيرث في رسم الخرائط التفصيلية.........الخ).
هذا مجرد لطرح المشكلة لفتح باب المناقشة 
ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## ashraf0999 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعض الملاحظات*

الأخوة الأعزاء شركاء مهنة المساحة ابتداء من المساحين خريجي معاهد المساحة وأخصائي المساحة من خريجي كلية الآداب شعبة المساحة وخريجي كليات الهندسة تخصص مساحة.
انا مهندس استشاري في المساحة خريج 1983 وحاصل على دراسات عليت من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1987 وعملت خبير في الأمم المتحدة 2001.
خلال وجودي الفترة السابقة في منطقة الجنوب السعودي قابلت كثير من المشاكل الفنية المتسبب فيها العمل المساحي وبعد دراسة هذه المشاكل لوضع الحلول وجدت الأسباب التالية:
1-استخدام كثير من العاملين من خارج خريجي المساحة على كافة المستويات.
2-عدم تطبيق خريجي المساحة للأصول والاشتراطات وإنما الموضوع (سلقبيض).
3-كثير من العاملين في المساحة لا يستخدمون الأجهزة المناسبة في الأعمال المطلوبة و لا يعرفون الفروق بينها(مثل استخدام الجي بي اس الملاحي في تحديد إحداثيات النقط لتوزيع الحقوق-استخدام صور الجوجل إيرث في رسم الخرائط التفصيلية.........الخ).
هذا مجرد لطرح المشكلة لفتح باب المناقشة 
ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## مصطفى المساح (14 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بشكر الى العمل الموضوع دة اولا
ثانية بدعى من ربنا انة يكمل على خير من خير حد من كلية الهندسة والاداب ما يتعاركوا مع بعض كالعادة 
انا كنت شغال فى احد المكاتب الاستشارية فى المملكة العربية السعودية
وجد الاتى اولا مدير العمل وخصوصا لو كان من جنسية مختلفه سودانى هندى فلبينى غالبا بيكون ملهوش علاقه بعلم المساحة واهم حاجة عندة انة بيدور على ارضاء الكفيل طبعا بالتوفير 
فطبعا تعليم حد مالهوش اى علاقه بالمساحة انة ( يدوس على الزرارر ) وياخد راتب 1500 ريال ولا 2000 ريال كحد اقصى اوفر لة من انة يجيب حد متخصص ب 4000 او 5000 ريال وبكدة يرضى الكفيل 
وغلبا بيكون الحد دة بنجلالى او اى جنسية كدة
من النوع الى مافيش خوف منة على كرسية ولقمة عيشة لانة عمرة ما هيفهم غير انة يدوس على الزرار ويقول حاضروعمره ما هيظهر انة بيفهم عنه 
كذلك حصل معيا كان فى توكيل س اشترى منة المكتب اجهزة جى بى اس جديدة كان بيتحايل على المدير انة يجبلة الناس يعلمها بدل ما هوة كل يومين يجلة يسئلة عن حاجة فى الجهاز لانة مش عارف يتعامل معاه وهوة رفض ولمة واجهتة قلى انا عارف ودة المهم الحمد لله اتعلمتها لدرجة انة بقى يجى يسئلنى عنها بدل التوكيل 
ودة بيودينا الى النقطة التانية 
المدير الى مش لية علاقة بعلم المساحة بيخاف على مكانة فبيسعى انة لا يجعل حديثى التخرج ( لقمة العيش السهلة بتاعه نص مكاتب السعودية ) ما يكتسبش الخبرة لازمة لتحسين المستوى ودة الى بيخلى العملية سلق بيض يا دكتور اشرف 
لا ن الطالب الجديد مش لاقى حد يكتسب منة خبرة وبيتحط فى موقف علم نفسك بنفسك 
انا حصل معيا كدة جبلى عامل بنجالى وقلى علمة ولاكنى رفضت و كانت النتيجة انة ذهب الى زميلى الى علمة انة يدوس على الزرار 

وبقى شغال مساح زى وبياخد نص الراتب بتاعى
يعنى الجديد مش لاقى حد يتعلم منة ويكتسب الخبرة 

والكفيل بيجيب المدير الى غير متخصص علشان يوفر والمدير دة بيجى على العمال يخليهم يدوسوا على الزرار علشان يوفر للكفيل ويرضية 
ولمة يجى الحديثى التخرج يطلب يتعلم من العمال دول بيرفضوا خوف منة اولا ثانيا انهم مش عندهم حاجة يدوهاله غير انة يقولة دوس على الزرار
فى عز كل دة يجى بتاع اداب يغير من هندسة ويجى بتاع هندسة يتكبر على بتاع اداب والكفيل واقف بيضحك عليهم همة الاتنين
يا ترى الحل للفلم دة اية يا هندسة؟


----------



## أبو ماجد (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم كل من وقف وراء الجهاز أصبح مساح
لكل اسمه واختصاصه


----------



## mostafa afify (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من شارك فى الحوار و لكن لازم يبقى فى رد فعل مننا لان بجد الموضوع جد خطير


----------



## mostafa afify (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ مصطفى المساح انا خريج شبرا و اشتغلت مع خريجى اداب جغرافيا المهم ان كل واحد فينا عارف شغلة و فى احترام بينا المشكلة فى الناس اللى ولا تعرف اى حاجة و بيقولك انا بعرف مساحة و فى اول اختبار يخرب المشروع كلة


----------



## مصطفى المساح (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ مصطفى عفيفى انا بحيك على موقفك واتمنى يدوم التعاون بينكم 
بس انا الى بكلم علية حقيقة مش خيال 
وفعلا كلامك صحك وتم توقيع اكتر من 500 قطعه ارض غلط فى مخطط ما علشان الزبون الى واقف ورا الجهاز كان بيحب يظبط اتجاه الشمال بعد الباك سيد 
والنتيجة انة رجع بكستان هربان من السعودية والمكتب الاستشارى شال تكليف وقضايا وتعوضيات .....الخ ( شال الطين)
علشان يوفر تمن مساح


----------



## محمد ابو غانم (15 سبتمبر 2011)

.... كلامكم سليم .. وبنظري من الاسباب المهمه انو نفس ادارات المشاريع والشركات نفسها .. مع احترامي الهم جميعا ما عندهم تقدير سليم لهذا العلم.. المساحه مش مهنه والسلام.. هي علم ومفتاح لعلوم اخرى. وبرضو اساس لعلوم اخرى


----------



## صابر قابيل (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بضم صوتي معاكم اي بجد والله بقت مهنه من لا مهنه له بجد شئ محزن اي حد بدبلوم يروح يشتغل مساعد مساح شويه يتعلم كلمتين خلاص بقه مساح ويروح اي مكان تاني ياخذ راتب ولا يسوا وصاحب العمل مش بيفرق اللي يهمه الرخيص والواحد بعد ما اتعلم وراح كليه وطلع عنيه يتساوي بيهم وخصوصا في السعوديه اللي يهمهم الراتب القليل وترجع انت تعلمهم في الاخر


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الافاضل 
انا عمل حاليا فى مجال الانشاءت المعماريه مع انى خريج اداب قسم مساحه الاسكندريه الموضوع المطروح مهم جدا لانى اقابل كتير فى مجال عملى اشخاص غير ملمين باهميه المساحه ويعملون بها


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

دلوقتى اى حد يروح ياخد دوره مساحه لمده 8 ايام فى اى مكان وياخد شهاده انو مساح وهوه معندوش علم باى فنيات المساحه ويسافر عشان كده مرتبات مهنه المساحه فى الناذل لبد من وجود نقابه ضرورى


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مع ارق تحياتى لجميع الزملاء الافاضل المتخصصين بعلم المساحة فعلا للاسف الشديد كل من لا عمل لة وتستعين بة وتعلمة مهنة عامل مساحة بعد فترة من التعليم يريد ان يصبح هو المساح او المهندس الذى يدير هذة الالة (التوتل) بمجرد معرفتة بزر او زر اخر من المفاتيح الجهاز وياخذة الغرور بنفسة ويضرب موهل من بلدة التى تساعدة فى ذلك بانة مساح ومش اى مساح بل محترف( فقد مر بى احد المواقف عندما اصبح مكتبا استشارى عام لاحدى الامانات بالمملكة وتم تكليفى من القيادات العليا بمكتبا باختيار المساحين والمهندسين الموهلين لهذة المهمة لاستلام الاعمال المساحية من المقاولين فى جميع الاعمال بتلك الامانة وذلك بصفتى مديرا لقسم المساحة بالمكتب المفاجاة رايت c.v رهيبة من كمية الاعمال المكتوبة بها ففرحت وعندما تمت المقابلة الشخصية صدمت وزلزلت الارض من تحت قدمى من هول ما رايتة وسمعتة منهم عن المساحة وتم رفض عدد كبير منهم واختيار البعض من الموهلين لتلك المهمة وتم كتابة التقرير الفنية عن نتيجة المقابلات الشخصية لهولاء النصابين الذين يوهمون انفسهم بانهم مساحين وهم من جنسيلت مختلفة ورفعها الى القيادات العليا بشركتى الاغرب من ذلك ان القيادات عاودت الاتصال بهم لانهم فى حاجة ماسة الى عدد كبير من المساحين لتلك المهمة وتم تعينهم فى اماكن غير موهلين لها وتم اعتراضى يشدة عندما عرفت ذلك وكتبت مذكرات الى القيادة لاخلاء مسوليتى بصفتى مديرا لقسم المساحة وكانت الطامة الكبرى عندما اكتشف المقاولين ان المساحين الاستشاريين عليهم لا يجدون اعمال المساحة .( واننى لا اقوم بالتعليق على ما حدث واترك التعليق اليكم ) وشكرا


----------



## eng m saber (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لا غني عن المساحة في اي موضوع ولا بد من وقفة لكل من يتدخل ف مهنة او تخصص غير تخصصه لان ليس كل من عرف استخدام ميزان او توتال استيشن فهو مهندس الموضوع اعمق بكثير من كونه مجرد اجهزة


----------



## ربيع جمعه (17 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم لابد من وجود نقابة للمساحين حتى ترتفع قيمة المساح .


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (18 سبتمبر 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> دا اى حد حالا يروح يتعلم ازاى يرفع وازاى يوقع على التوتال خلاص عمل نفسه مساح ويشترى جهاز وبقى كدا عنده فرقه مساحه ويروح اى شركة محتاجه فرقه مساحه بنص التمن وخصتا فى السعودية من االلى انا شايفه الشركات بتدور على الرخيص وتيجى تساله عن اى حاجه فنيه ميعرفشى



فعلاً يأخ مصطفى هذا مايحدث بالفعل من واقع عملى رسام بقسم المساحة بالرياض بأكبر شركة مقاولات ووردت على هذة النماذج


----------



## hodabasha (18 سبتمبر 2011)

موضع جميل ومهم جدا .والكلام فية يطول ولكن اتمنا اننا جميعا نعمل على ضرورة انشاء نقابة للمهن المساحية حتى يتم الحد من هذة الظاهرة.واتمنا ان المتخصصين فى المساحة خاصة خريجى المعاهد وكلية الاداب انهم يهتموا بالجانب العلمى (الرياضيات ) والحلول الهندسية اكثر حتى يتم تميز المتخصصين من الدخلاء ودة ها يكون حل مؤقت وسيتم تلاحظة فى المواقع بسرعة .تقبلول مروى .بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع مهم جدا للحد من دخول الدخلاء الى مجال العمل المساحى لان وجدودهم يودى الى اخطاء قاتلة وحتى يعلم الجميع من اصحاب التخصصات الاخرى( كما قولتة يوما وما زالت اقولة ان المساحة هى العمود الفقرى لاى مشروع) وللاسف يوجد بعض المدراء يعتمدون على معلوماتهم القديمة عن المساحة ان هذة النظرية اليوم انكسرت وتحطمت بعد الطفرة التكنولوجية فى الاجهزة والبرامج من المتخصصين والدارسين الموهلين لذالك العمل (ولكن الخيلاء والكبرياء الفارغة اوهمتهم باكثر مما يقدرون على تحمل تباعاتة )


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بالطبع اخواني اوافقكم الراي ان كل مهنة بها من يجيد العمل ويسعي الي تطوير ذاتة وبها من لا يجيد المعرفة او العمل ولكن يا اخواني اني عندي يقين ان هذا لا يرتبط بالدراسة فقد قابلني الكثير الغير متخصص بالمساحة ولكنة يعمل بها وهو علي كفائة عالية والعكس فيهم ايضا من يختص بالمساحة واحيانا مهندسين مساحة شبرا وهم لا يعلمون كيف يقومون بتحويل الاحداثيات بين المراجع المختلفة او نظم الاسقاط او حتي استخدام الاجهزة الحديثة ولتصل فكرتي اليكم كم من المتخصصين يعرف عن تقنية DGPS او يستطيع تصحيح الترافرسات ب Least square او حتي يعرف الشروط القياسية العالمية لوضع وتثبيت نقاط التحكم الارضية .............الخ 
اخواني اعتقد تماما ان عدم اجادة شخص لاي عمل يرجع بالاساس الي الشخص ذاتة وليس الي تخصصة 
واخيرا من يحكم علي المجيد والغير مجيد هو سوق العمل فانا مثلا كصاحب شركة لن اجعل احدا يعمل عندي دون ان يكون عارفا بمهام وظيفتة ويجيدها تماما


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (18 سبتمبر 2011)

هى مهنة ما لا مهنة له فعلا 
لابد من وقفة ​


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (18 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله يا بشمهندس يوجد كثير من الدخلاء على المهنة 
اعرف اشخاص ليس لهم اي علاقة بالمساحة و لرخص رواتبهم و لظروف اخرى
و من خلال عملهم في مكاتب هندسية تعلموا العمل على الاجهزة المساحية و اصبحو مساحين فيها
و اذكر لكم بعض الاشخاص و مهنهم السابقة دون ذكر الاسماء :
1- مهندس كهرباء ( لعدم حاجة المكتب له اضطر لتعلم بعض الشئ عن المساحة و اصبح مساحا )
2- عامل بوفيه بالمكتب ( تعلم بعض الشئ عن المساحة و اصبح مساحا )


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ ابو انس اويد كلامك ولكن حتى لو عرف العامل او مهندس الكهرباء كما ذكرت فان كبيرهم هو استخدام الليفل والعمل على الليفل بسيط وممكن لاى شخص ان تعلمة ان يقراء المنسوب بابسط المعادلات الحسابية ولكن هذا هو حدة ولا يستطيع ان يتجاوز هذا الخط وينتقل الى الجى بى اس او جى اى اس او التوتل او برامج السوفت وير الحديثة او حسابات الكميات او التصميم او تحويل نظم الاحداثيات او الخ الخ من اسرار هذة المهنة


----------



## sosohoho (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ................ اعتقد ان النقابة هي الحل يجب ان تحمي من يزاول ((( المساحة _ الهندسة_ الطب.... وغيرها).... كما ان النقابة لها دور ايضا في حالة انه اذا اشتغلت في شركة ولم تدفع مرتبك الشهري فانك عن طريقها تستطيع المطالبة في حقك ^_^


----------



## مصطفى المساح (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اسئل ماذا فعلت نقابة المهندسين لمهندسين المساحة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adel104 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا أعمل بدولة خليجية و ليس عندنا ضوابط لمهنة المساحة ، كنت أعمل بشركة تجيب عمال من الفلبين يعملون مساعد مساح ، و بعد فترة يتعلم الأزرار و يصبح مساح لأن مدير العمل الميداني من بني جلدته ، و لذلك تتدنى أجور المساحين في الشركات ، المطلوب عمل نقابة للمساحين لتطالب بوضع شروط و ضوابط للمهنة ، و هذا يحتاج إلى و مجهود و سعي حثيث .


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (21 سبتمبر 2011)

المشكلة ان النقابة لو اتعملت هيكون هدفها الربح بغض النظر عن المصلحة العامة هدخل بتوع كلية الزراعة والدبلومات وحتى جغرافية شعبة عامة اصبح الان خريج المساحة لايعمل


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد عوض ابو قال:


> المشكلة ان النقابة لو اتعملت هيكون هدفها الربح بغض النظر عن المصلحة العامة هدخل بتوع كلية الزراعة والدبلومات وحتى جغرافية شعبة عامة اصبح الان خريج المساحة لايعمل


لا وممكن كمان يدوا شهادات لاى واحد ماشى فى الشارع انة مساح زى ما بيتقال انة بيحصل دلوقتى
احنا عاوزين نحافظ على المهنة صح
طب فى نقص فى مهندسين المساحة صح
مافيش غير هندسة شبرا الى بتددى المؤهل دة ( اى كلية تانية بيبقى مدنى وعامل مشروع التخرج فى المساحة علشان سهلة علية)
يبقى العمل اية 

ممكن المجلس الاعلى للجامعات يسمح بمعادلة ليسانس الاداب بكلروريس هندسة عن طريق معادلة 
زى ما سمح لخريج ليسانس اداب علم نفس انة يكمل فى طب 
كدة يبقى الى هينطم لنقابة المهندسين المساحين الى عملوا المعادلة ونجحوا فيها 
وتقوم نقابة المهندسين بشغلها وتحافظ على المهنة صح 
ودة فى فايدة للكل


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل كمساح و انا خريج كليه الاداب شعبة مساحة وخرائط
المشكله انه مافيش نقابه للمهن المساحيه و لازم تكون هناك شروط و مواصفات لملتحقي النقابه
وعلي الشركات و المؤسسات ان تتعامل مع من هم حاملي كارنيه النقابه
يعني من النهايه لازم تكون لنا نقابه


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (22 سبتمبر 2011)

د احمد بكر قال:


> بالطبع اخواني اوافقكم الراي ان كل مهنة بها من يجيد العمل ويسعي الي تطوير ذاتة وبها من لا يجيد المعرفة او العمل ولكن يا اخواني اني عندي يقين ان هذا لا يرتبط بالدراسة فقد قابلني الكثير الغير متخصص بالمساحة ولكنة يعمل بها وهو علي كفائة عالية والعكس فيهم ايضا من يختص بالمساحة واحيانا مهندسين مساحة شبرا وهم لا يعلمون كيف يقومون بتحويل الاحداثيات بين المراجع المختلفة او نظم الاسقاط او حتي استخدام الاجهزة الحديثة ولتصل فكرتي اليكم كم من المتخصصين يعرف عن تقنية dgps او يستطيع تصحيح الترافرسات ب least square او حتي يعرف الشروط القياسية العالمية لوضع وتثبيت نقاط التحكم الارضية .............الخ
> اخواني اعتقد تماما ان عدم اجادة شخص لاي عمل يرجع بالاساس الي الشخص ذاتة وليس الي تخصصة
> واخيرا من يحكم علي المجيد والغير مجيد هو سوق العمل فانا مثلا كصاحب شركة لن اجعل احدا يعمل عندي دون ان يكون عارفا بمهام وظيفتة ويجيدها تماما





السلام عليكم سيدى دكتور احمد كل مجال يوجد فيه الفاشل والناجح كليهما موجود هذا لا يجعلنا نلجأ لاشخاص من خارج التخصص فمثلا لا يجوز ان اتى بفنى تحاليل يعمل طبيب كما لا يجوز ان اتى برجل حاصل على دبلوم يقوم بالتدريس لاطفال وقيس على ذلك جميع المهن

يجب ان يعمل كل فى تخصصه


----------



## ha22ra (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اضم صوتي اليكم ولكن العيب الاصلي مش علي الناس اللي عاوزة تشتغل العيب علي اصحاب الشركات والمكاتب اللي بياخدوا اي حد يشتغل في مجال المساحة ولما المساح اللي هو اصلا مش مساح يقع في خطاء كبير او مشكلة يلجأ صاحب المكتب الي المساح الاصلي اللي مجالة المساحة علشان يحل مشكلة الاخوة اللي بتدخلوا في مجال مش مجالهم (يبقي العيب الاصلي علي اصحاب الشركات والمكاتب) المساح ابو معاذ مكتب استشاري بسكاكا الجوف بالسعودية خريج معهدمساحة دفعة 1997 والله المستعان


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اخ مصطفى انا معاك في هذه الظاهرة لاحظت من خلال عملي انه حتى خريجي كليات التربية وهندسة الميكانيك والكهرباء وبقية الاقسام التي ليس لها صلة بذلك يعملون مع الشركات على اجهزة المساحة وازعجني الامر كثيرا فمعنى ذلك ان مهندس المساحة يستبدل باي شخص وباجر اقل ولكني اطلب من المقاول وبطريقة رسمية ان يعين مهندس مدني او مساحة للعمل معه وارفض غير ذلك ...فهذه الظاهرة هي مسؤولية المهندسين المشرفين والمقيمين على المشروع .....وبالتالي الخلل من عندنا ....


----------



## كبل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم وانا اعاني من نفس المشكلة انا اعرف شخص لايجيد حتى القراءة والكتابة ولا اقصد الشماته في ذلك بس يعمل على التوتال ستيشن رفع وتنزيل واجرة الرخيص يجعل منه الاكثر رواجاوغالبا ما يقع بمشاكل مع الناس ويطلب المساعدة فأذى لم يكن هناك هيئة لحماية المساحة فهي باتجاه منحدر كغير ها من المهن


----------



## عماد قديس (23 سبتمبر 2011)

المشكلة كلها تتلخص فى انة مفيش لينا نقابة زى باقى المهن المحترمة ولاوجود لنا على مستوى الدولة واصبح المساح ماهو الا مشغل معدة يوقع ويرفع زية زى سواق اللودر والحفار وطبعا هذا النوع من المساحيين تسبب فى تدهور المرتبات والمهنة ككل وصاحب العمل بيدور على الرخيص


----------



## مصطفى المساح (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الكلام جميل بس الحل اية 
واية هى الخطوات العملية لتنفيذ الحل دة


----------



## adham elmalah (23 سبتمبر 2011)

انا راى انة كل واحد يخلية فى تخصصة


----------



## هانى عامر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

النقابة هى الحل
والتشديد على التخصص فى الشركات وعمل غرامات ومسائلات قانونية للشركة التى تعين مساح غير متخصص ويحمل مؤهل
عمل معادلة لخريجى المساحة والخرائط فى كلية هندسة ويحمل لقب مهندس مساحة (وليس مهندس فقط )حتى لا يغضب خريجى الهندسة ويعملوا اعتصامات ومظاهرات ويقولون بتساوونا بخريج اداب (مثلما حدث مع معهد كفاءة انتاجية العاشر) 
خريج جغرافيا هو اقوى فى المساحة طبقا لدراسته الجغرافية وارتباطه بشكل سطح الارض وهو صميم عمل المساحة
اما خريج هندسة فهو اول مرة يتعرض لشكل سطح الارض ولا يفهم معنى تضاريس
هذا راى والله اعلى واعلم 
المهم ان نرفع شان المساحة ونستفيد جميعا ولا نتكبر ولا نتعالى بالالقاب
اعجبنى جدا فى بعض الدول العربية والاوروبية (وليس جميعا) الغاء الالقاب والعمل بتواضع مع جميع الاشخاص
فنى ينادى المهندس القريب منه فى السن باسمه ولا يسبقه لقب مهندس
اما فى مصر الفكر التركى طاغى على العقول (بيك وباشا)
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ هانى عامر
اعجبنى ردك 
بس انت عاوز النقابة والمعادله هندسة 
وعقوبات على الشركات الى توظف حد برة التخصص
كلامك جميل 
بس الاخيرة ليا عليها تعليق لانها صعبة 
النقابة هتخلى التامينات بتصريح مزاولة مهنة منها وكذلك الشغل فى الاماكن النظيفه
كدة كدة الاماكن دى مش محتاكة قانون يبقى النقابة كفاية
طب عثل 
باقى الاماكن ودة رئيي ان المهم الاستشارى يشترط تسليمة عن طريق مهندس مساحة او مساح متخصص 
زى ما بيطلب ان الى يسلمة مهندس مدنى وبدة هتجبر اصحاب الشركات انهم يشغلوا المتخصصين والمهندسين ويبعدوا عن اى حد بيدوس على الزرار


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ هانى عامر
اعجبنى ردك 
بس انت عاوز النقابة والمعادله هندسة 
وعقوبات على الشركات الى توظف حد برة التخصص
كلامك جميل 
بس الاخيرة ليا عليها تعليق لانها صعبة 
النقابة هتخلى التامينات بتصريح مزاولة مهنة منها وكذلك الشغل فى الاماكن النظيفه
كدة كدة الاماكن دى مش محتاكة قانون يبقى النقابة كفاية
طب عثل 
باقى الاماكن ودة رئيي ان المهم الاستشارى يشترط تسليمة عن طريق مهندس مساحة او مساح متخصص 
زى ما بيطلب ان الى يسلمة مهندس مدنى وبدة هتجبر اصحاب الشركات انهم يشغلوا المتخصصين والمهندسين ويبعدوا عن اى حد بيدوس على الزرار


----------



## مهندس الفرحان (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*سوال ضروري*

احترام المهنة واااجب ... ولقب مهندس يشرف من يحمله


----------



## محمد عبد الكافى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

المشكلة دى يا اخوانى حلها ان يكون فيه نقابة لمهندسى المساحة يسجل فيها كل واحد درس المساحة سواء كان هندسة مساحه او اداب مساحة او معهد مساحه ويتم تصنيفهم ومن خلال النقابة يتم توزيع مهندسى المساحة على الشركات واى حد يعمل فى مجال المساحه بدون ما يكون معاه كارنيه النقابة يتعرض للمسالة القانونيه وبكده نحافظ على هذا المجال ونصنع له هيبته


----------



## mezo_amg (7 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكرة كلامكم جميل جدا وانا احترمه وانا مساح بشتغل فى شركة مقاولات بقالى 4 سنين بس انا خريج سياحه وفنادق ولكن اخدت كورسات ودورات فى المساحه وبشتغل لاند واوتوكاد وسيرفر وبحاول اخد civil دلوقتى والشركه كمان اللى انا شغال فيها بيحبوا شغلى مش عشانى انا لكن عشان انا ممكن اكون متميز عن غيرى بفضل الله وكرمه على وانا شغال طرق وشبكات وانشائى دا كله ممكن مايشفعليش فى مجال المساحه او انا كده من الناس اللى بتتكلموا عنها ولا ايه ممكن حد يتناقش معايه؟


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (7 أكتوبر 2011)

mezo_amg قال:


> على فكرة كلامكم جميل جدا وانا احترمه وانا مساح بشتغل فى شركة مقاولات بقالى 4 سنين بس انا خريج سياحه وفنادق ولكن اخدت كورسات ودورات فى المساحه وبشتغل لاند واوتوكاد وسيرفر وبحاول اخد civil دلوقتى والشركه كمان اللى انا شغال فيها بيحبوا شغلى مش عشانى انا لكن عشان انا ممكن اكون متميز عن غيرى بفضل الله وكرمه على وانا شغال طرق وشبكات وانشائى دا كله ممكن مايشفعليش فى مجال المساحه او انا كده من الناس اللى بتتكلموا عنها ولا ايه ممكن حد يتناقش معايه؟



معلش يعنى حضرتك لما تشتغل فى المساحة
اخصائى المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
اللى درس مساحة ونظم معلومات جغرافية واستشعار عن بعد
لمدة 4 سنين يشتغل ايه؟؟؟

فى وقت ان اى حد مش لاقى شغل 
يعمل زى حضرتك

ياخد دورات مساحة وبرامج

يقولك ده انا بقيت فاهم احسن من المتخصص فى المساحة؟؟

اتمنى ان كل واحد يشتغل فى مجاله
______________________________

فكرتنى حضرتك بجزء من فيلم 300

لما الاسبارطيون رايحين يحاربو وكان عايز يساعدهم جماعة اخرى
ولما ملك اسبارطه سالهم انتو بتشتغلو ايه
منهم نحات نساج.... الخ
لكن الاسبارطيون كلهم مساحين ..قصدى كلهم جنود

الدقيقة 25 من الفيلم.....مثال للتوضيح

وربنا يوفق الجميع واتمنى وجود نقابة تحمى حقوقنا
وعلمت ان رزقى لن ياخده غيرى فطمأن قلبى​


----------



## م.محمد عربيات (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الجواب 
بسبب الجهل في فهم هذا التخصص 

العديد ممن يسمعون عنه او يتعلمون مهنة المساحه من حلال الدورات يعتقدون ان المساحه هي جهاز توتل استيشن و برنامج اتوكاد فقط.
هندسة المساحه و الجيوماتكس (الجيوماتكس علم يختص باستخدام التكنلوجيا الحديثة لتحديد احداثيات نقطه ) تحتوي على عدة اقسام 
1- المساحة العقارية
2- نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis
3- الاستشعار عن بعد
4- مساحة الطرق
5- المساحة التصويرية (الصور الجوي)
6- نظام التموضع العالمي gps
7- الاسقاطات و انظمة الاحداثيات .

وللاسف كل من يتعلم استخدام جهاز التوتل استيشن و برمجية الاتوكاد اصبح يعامل و كانه خبير في المساحه


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز:
شكرا لطرحكم لهذا الموضوع
ولكن يبدو ان المشكلة محلية تختص بها مصر فقط فعندنا في ليبيا المساح المتمكن والقادر علي العمل بالتقنيات الحديثة يكون في ضدارة القائمة وهو الاكثر دخلا والاكثر احتراما عند الناس وفي العادة يكون له الفضل في وضع حلول اشكاليات تداخل الحدود للاملاك الخاصة والعامة وحتي المشاريع الكبري يمكن ان تتعطل حتي يتفرغ لها المساح وينجز العمل......ولكن كما اسلفت هذا للمساح المتعلم والذي يجيد استعمال المعدات الحديثة


----------



## ENG-MOUSTAFA HELIL (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الصراحة الموضوع ده جميل جدا واضطرنى انى اشارك معاكوا
انا قريت التعليقات والردود حاجه كويسه بس التنفيذ مش بالشكل ده
لأن فيه ناس معاهم ابتدائية او اعدادية او دبلومات بس مش شاغالين زراير وناس فاهمه يعنى ايه مساحه وفاهمين ان المساحه مش جهاز ودول طبعا اقليه
وفيه رأى آخر ان الاستشارى يقر ان اللى يسلمه الشغل يكون متخصص ازاى وفيه اشخاص كتييير مش متخصصه ولكن بيفهموا احسن من 100 مهندس وانا قابلت ناس من دى كتييير
الحل فى رأيى
انشاء نقابة والنقابة تقوم بتحديد مستوى لكل العاملين بالمساحة على سبيل المثال:-
مساح درجة اولى وده مثلا يكون راجل دقته عاليه يعنى يشتغل فى الشغل اللى فيه دقة زى الـ Steel
وهكذا لأن فيه ناس كتيير فاهمه مساحة وليهم اسمهم لكن مؤهلهم مش مساحة ولكن الناس دى طوروا فكرهم وعقلهم وعرفوا يستوعبوا علم زى علم المساحه
وياريت نغير فكرنا شويه فى حكاية البشمهندس راح البشمهندس جه
عجبنى قوى اخونا اللى بيقول الفكر التركى لسه مسيطر علينا
ونفسى فى مصر نغير اسلوب تعاملنا مع الاستشارى على انه رسول نازل من السماء بوحى
وشكرا قوى ليكوووووا


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (9 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-moustafa helil قال:


> الصراحة الموضوع ده جميل جدا واضطرنى انى اشارك معاكوا
> انا قريت التعليقات والردود حاجه كويسه بس التنفيذ مش بالشكل ده
> لأن فيه ناس معاهم ابتدائية او اعدادية او دبلومات بس مش شاغالين زراير وناس فاهمه يعنى ايه مساحه وفاهمين ان المساحه مش جهاز ودول طبعا اقليه
> وفيه رأى آخر ان الاستشارى يقر ان اللى يسلمه الشغل يكون متخصص ازاى وفيه اشخاص كتييير مش متخصصه ولكن بيفهموا احسن من 100 مهندس وانا قابلت ناس من دى كتييير
> ...




_الألقاب_ ليست سوى _وسام للحمقى_ والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم

ياريت حضرتك تجبلنا امثلة لناس معاهم ابتدائية 
وفاهمين ان المساحة مش جهاز وبس
يعرفو ايه عن الخرائط
يعرفو ايه عن المساقط
ممكن حضرتك تقولى يعرفو ايه عن المساحة ؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (9 أكتوبر 2011)

م.محمد عربيات قال:


> الجواب





م.محمد عربيات قال:


> بسبب الجهل في فهم هذا التخصص
> 
> العديد ممن يسمعون عنه او يتعلمون مهنة المساحه من حلال الدورات يعتقدون ان المساحه هي جهاز توتل استيشن و برنامج اتوكاد فقط.
> هندسة المساحه و الجيوماتكس (الجيوماتكس علم يختص باستخدام التكنلوجيا الحديثة لتحديد احداثيات نقطه ) تحتوي على عدة اقسام
> ...


السبع مواد دول بعض المواد
اللى درسناها فى كلية اداب جامعة اسكندرية
خاصة بالمساحة 
بالاضافة لمواد الخرائط
خرائط كنتورية 
خرائط جيولوجية
خرائط طبوغرافية 
خرائط بحرية 
.
.
الخ

مشاركة حضرتك اسعدتنى .... لسه فى امل إن شاء الله​


----------



## عصام والى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لاتعليق خالص ياجماعه.ان لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## هانى عامر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-moustafa helil قال:


> الصراحة الموضوع ده جميل جدا واضطرنى انى اشارك معاكوا
> انا قريت التعليقات والردود حاجه كويسه بس التنفيذ مش بالشكل ده
> لأن فيه ناس معاهم ابتدائية او اعدادية او دبلومات بس مش شاغالين زراير وناس فاهمه يعنى ايه مساحه وفاهمين ان المساحه مش جهاز ودول طبعا اقليه
> وفيه رأى آخر ان الاستشارى يقر ان اللى يسلمه الشغل يكون متخصص ازاى وفيه اشخاص كتييير مش متخصصه ولكن بيفهموا احسن من 100 مهندس وانا قابلت ناس من دى كتييير
> ...




رايك جيد ولى تعليق بسيط
الكثير ممن لايحملون مؤهل مساحى ويعملون فى مجال المساحة رتبوا حياتهم على هذه المهنة وعندهم اولاد ولانريد قطع الارزاق حاش لله واستغفر الله على ذلك
وانما نريد مثل المهندسين خريج هندسة هو الاساس والمتحكم فى العمل الهندسى اما الاقل منه حتى ولو اعلى منه خبرة واكبر سنا يعمل فنى واكرر فنى (مدنى خرسانات الخ)
ايضا خريج مساحة حتى ولو حديث التخرج يعمل بوضع اعلى وايضا مرتب مناسب
اما غير المتخصص فيعمل فنى حتى ولو له خبرة اعلى وكفائة اعلى
وطبيعى صاحب المؤهل يؤهل للحصول على منصب ادارى
سياخذ هذا بعض الوقت وتوسيع الافق وسيكون به الكثير من الصعوبات حيث لن يقبل المساح القديم الذى لايحمل مؤهل هذا الوضع
خريج هندسه 2011 عندما يعمل فى اى شركة يكون رئيس على الفنى المدنى ذو الخبرة الذى يعمل فى المجال لاكثر من 20 عاما بل ويطلب منه الركوب بالكرسى الخلفى للسيارة وسيادة المهندس فى الامام
ولكم جزيل الشكر
هانى عامر


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اضم صوتي لما قالوه اخوتي واضيف بانه طيبة وسخاء قلوب العاملين في مجال علم المساحه وعدم امتناع البعض منهم من رفد المعلومات المساحيه للاخرين وبسهوله جعل الاخرين يسعون جاهدين للحصول على المعلومات الخاصه بعلم المساحه وكانها مهنه عاديه يمكن لاي شخص تعلمها ومزاولتها وعذرا ان اطلت عليكم


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 أكتوبر 2011)

محمدسامى حسن قال:


> معلش يعنى حضرتك لما تشتغل فى المساحة
> اخصائى المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
> اللى درس مساحة ونظم معلومات جغرافية واستشعار عن بعد
> لمدة 4 سنين يشتغل ايه؟؟؟
> ...



بص انا سبق واقترحت ان الاستشارى يطلب اخصائى مساحة يسلمة ودة مش معناه ان نقطع رزق الى اشتغل فى المهنة من الاغراب بس الطريقه دى هتجيب حق كل متخصص شغال فى مجالة وبيعشقه
اى حد ممكن يشتغل فى المساحة تحت توجية من المتخصص فى المجال ودة الى هيخلى المهندس مهندس حتى لو خريج 2011 والفنى فنى


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## mr shasho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

للاسف يابشمهندس كلما اذدادت ثقافه المرء كلما اذداد بؤسه


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

والله انا اتفق مع الاخ مصطفى هليل اخوتى المعلقين دعو الملك للمالك لا المساحه ولا غيرها حكر على احد على فكره انا دارس مثلكو لكنى لا اؤمن بالالقاب اؤمن بمجهودك وقدرتك على التعامل فى الموقع مع المشاكل ولو راجل معاه سياحه وفنادق ومجتهد ماذا يضيره انه يعمل مساح اعتقد انه لم يخطأفمعى ناس كتير درسو السبع مواد وتعبانين جدا لانهم لم يطورو انفسهم ولم يجتهدو واكتفو بمواد الكليه فقط وهذه ليست كفايه لننا فى الكليه لم يدربونا على عمل الموقع بالتوتال استيشن مثلا


----------



## abdelsamad (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا اعتقد ان جميع العاملين في المساحة من غير المتخصصين السبب الرئيسي في هذا الموضوع هم المساحين انفسهم بمعنى ان كل مساح او مهندس لة اخ او قريب ليس لدية مهنة يقوم بتعليمة ويعمل بعد ذلك في المساحة ويوم بمساعدتة في الامور الفنية المطلوبة حتى يتقن العمل الخفيف مثل الرفع والتوقيع وخلافة وكذلك ايضا بعض العمال الذين يشتغلون كمساعدين او عمال ويكون معهم مؤهل عالي بعد فترة سنتين او ثلاثة يقدموا انفسهم كمساحين وباي راتب وخاصا ان الشركات والمؤسسات يحتاجون مساح يعمل علي جهاز الميزان فقط وباقل رواتب .


----------

